
QED Manifesto - bibyte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QED_manifesto
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://www.cs.ru.nl/~freek/qed/qed.html](https://www.cs.ru.nl/~freek/qed/qed.html)
for the actual manifesto.

It is a shame the project never got off the ground.

